# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Türkmenleri yok etme operasyonu !

## ceydaaa

ada.jpgHer fırsatta, Irakın Kuzeyinde özellikle soydaşlarımızın yaşadığı topraklarla ilgili sorunları dile getirmek gerekiyor. 
-Gerçekten de, Kerkük ve dolaylarında yaşananların Türkmenleri yok etme operasyonundan başka bir şey olmadığı, öteden beri biliniyor. 

-Ne var ki, son günlerde olay bütün vahametiyle ortaya çıkmış bulunuyor. 
-2 Ağustos 2012 Türkmen şehri Kerkükü ziyaret eden Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu Türkmenlere seslenerek; Sizin burada tırnağınıza küçük bir diken batsa, onun acısını 75 milyon Türk Anadoluda hisseder diyordu. 

-Ancak, trajik fotoğrafta, bu halisane niyet görülmüyor. 

-Daha doğrusu, zoraki ziyaret bütün yönleriyle diplomatik bir girişimin görüntülerini veriyor. 

-Nitekim, Ali Kerküklü soydaşımızın dile getirdiği acı gerçeklerden yaptığımız alıntılar bunu ispatlıyor: 
-Nisan 2003te Amerikanın Irakı işgal etmesi sonucunda Iraktaki dengelerin Kürtler ve Araplar lehinde gelişmesi,Araplaştırma politikalarının yerini Kürtleştirme politikalarının almasıyla Türkmenlerin yaşamını derinden etkilemiştir. 
Kerkük, Telafer, Tuzhurmatu ve diğer kritik merkezlerde oluşan şiddet olayları ve Türkmenlere yönelik eylemler, bu çerçevede değerlendirilmelidir. 
-Son günlerde Türkmenlere karşı artan şiddet ve terör saldırılarının bir anlamı olmalıdır. 
-Yıllarca Irak Türkmenleri, Irak rejimleri tarafından baskı, zulüm, işkence, asimilasyon, etnik temizlik, katliamlar ve zorla göçe tabi tutulmuşlardır. 
-Bugün ise Irak Türkmenleri şiddet ve terörden canları yanıyor, dün olduğu gibi bugün de Türkmenlerin kaderi değişmemiştir! 
-2003ten beri Irak Türklerini sindirmek ve yıldırmak için kamunun üst düzey Türkmen yetkililerine ve sivil kuruluşlarına yönelik bombalama eylemleri, tutuklama, tehdit, suikast, sivilleri öldürme, göçe zorlama, soygun, mallarını ele geçirme ve fidye istemek için Türkmenlerin kaçırılmaları sıkça yaşanmaktadır. 
-Türkmen askeri komutan, doktor, siyasetçi, bilim adamı ve işadamları tehdit ediliyor, suikasta maruz kalıyor, kaçırılıyor veya öldürülüyor. 
-Kerkükün yönetimi ve güvenliği Kürt gruplarının (Peşmerge ve Asayişin) denetiminde, Kerkükte kaçırılan ve öldürülenlerin tamamı Türkmenlerdir. 
-Kerkükün Türkmen kimliğini değiştirmek isteyen grupların bölge halkına karşı uyguladıkları yıldırma ve göçe zorlama politikalarına karşı direnen birçok Türkmen evladının faili meçhul cinayetlere kurban gittiği biliniyor. 
-Bu kanlı ve hain eller Irak Türkmenlerine karşı sistematik olarak Bu kanlı ve hain eller Irak Türkmenlerine karşı sistematik olarak psikolojik savaş uyguluyor ve bu savaşın boyutları tahmin edilenden daha büyüktür. 
-Kerkükte yaşananları Türkmenleri yok etme operasyonu değil mi? 

-Sorun sanıldığından da daha büyük boyutlar taşıyor. 

-Yarınki yazımızda da, devam etmemiz icap ediyor.

----------

